# southeast asia d/s 1980s



## chance

anaybody out there who was on drill ships or dlbs during the 1980s in the south china sea..

[email protected]


----------



## O.M.Bugge

chance said:


> anaybody out there who was on drill ships or dlbs during the 1980s in the south china sea..
> 
> [email protected]


I was Captain on the Fredericksburg in the South China Sea from 1978 to 1980, when she was sold and went to India.


----------



## 300winmag3

chance said:


> anaybody out there who was on drill ships or dlbs during the 1980s in the south china sea..
> 
> [email protected]


Hi, I worked on Brown & Roots BAR347 in the Sth China Sea early 80's.


----------

